# Sticky  Herf at local B&M/Cigar Shops: Etiquette



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a reminder
If you are holding a herf at a B&M/Cigar Shop keep in mind that the owner is turning over his shop to you. It would be very appreciative to support the guys that allow us the use of their shop. So please buy at least one cigar when the herf is going on.

One good way to do this is to have a Cigar Pass. Each member can buy a cigar and then you do a Cigar Pass among the members there.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that's a great idea.


----------

